# which is the most expensive to insure?



## matt_ctr (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi guys,

Am currently looking for a suitable replacement for my S2000 and the skyline, (amongst others) is on my shortlist.

Now the S2000 was quite an expensive car to insure (mostly thanks to the gooberts who dont know how to drive rwd sports cars and stuff them into the hedge thus bumping up the premium for everyone else..) but good grief aint the skyline a little bugger on the insurance front too!!

I know the best people to go to regarding insurance but my question really is which model skyline is the most insurance friendly (if there is such a thing!)

im pretty sure they are all group 20 but is there any difference?

Been looking at an R34 GTT which I thought may be reasonable to insure what with it "only" having one turbo- 2 grand seems the cheapest though.

For info im 24 and have 2yrs NCB and would be happy (for now..) with a non-modded skyline in the £7-10k region. Have any of you found that turning 25 helps or is this a myth? (im 25 in dec)

Your thoughts and reccomendations would be appreciated!

Matt


----------



## kornmonkey (Jan 29, 2006)

Most people on here have said there is little difference between a GTS/GTT and a GTR, so if a GTR is what you really want, I'd go for it 

My first year on an R33GTR at age 30 with 0 no claims (driving company cars from the car pool and named driver on gf's car until then) cost me £2K - but 2nd year was only £1050 - next year I'm hoping to pay £700-800 (as long as the ins. co's don't put everything up by a stupid percentage - they claim that the cost of providing insurance is going up, but record higher profits than ever before - I'll STFU before I end up in Howsie's forum "on one").


----------



## matt_ctr (Oct 12, 2006)

must say ive never understood how insurance companies calculate their premiums. I mean, my S2000, a notoriously expensive car to insure varied from £1400 to way over £2000 to insure. I recently tried to get a quote for an impreza wrx PPP, which is technically a lower insurance group (and lets face it a lot safer to drive with 4wd) yet my insurance company declined to quote me!!

I may be tempted to get a cheap runabout until next year when im 25 and have another years no claims and then get a skyline. 

decisions decisions decisions....


----------

